# Setting forms



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Ouch!

Might need to shim a pressure treated plate to flat and dry pack grout under it.


----------



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe it's a " BC " thing were no ground is level............ :laughing: :laughing: Actually I've now done the top nailer, the foundation top is like the Fraser river, flows one way then the other, not very good horizontally with dips and bumps all the way through the 167 feet of wall distance.


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

It may be easiest to double plate and seal and shim the two plates as you install the top plate level. All to often, unless you insist they shoot grade, residential basement crews will pour flush with the top of the form in which case your finish wall elevation will only be as good as your footer elevation. And its like pulling teeth to get them to leave a decent finish to work from. These guys should have been pouring the 3rd day. Just in case you didn't know you shouldn't have to cut the ties they should break off with a hammer.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Your going to have a hard time, framing anything worth while off of that mess. :blink:


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

WOW that is a total mess. Back charge the form crew for your time spent shimming the sill plate.


----------

